# [solved] fail to start hal

## Mcihi

hi guys,

i had some trouble with libexpat.so0 but i think i got it fixed allright. now everything works except for hal.

```
hald --verbose=yes --daemon=no

12:19:41.576 [I] hald.c:533: hal 0.5.9

12:19:41.576 [I] hald.c:598: Will not daemonize

12:19:41.576 [I] hald_dbus.c:4807: local server is listening at unix:abstract=/var/run/hald/dbus-yiAm1x7l2r,guid=2842144f138f038b5f13a000465ea13d

Runner started - allowed paths are '/usr/libexec:/usr/lib/hal/scripts:/usr/bin'

12:19:41.582 [I] hald_runner.c:299: Runner has pid 6894

12:19:41.583 [W] ci-tracker.c:200: Could not get uid for connection: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner Could not get UID of name 'org.freedesktop.DBus': no such name

12:19:41.583 [E] hald_dbus.c:4462: Cannot get caller info for org.freedesktop.DBus

12:19:41.584 [I] hald_runner.c:180: runner connection is 0x80957f8

12:19:41.586 [I] mmap_cache.c:251: cache mtime is 1180606285

*** [DIE] osspec.c:watch_fdi_files():349 : Unable to initialize inotify: Function not implemented 

```

can anyone give me a hint as where to look?Last edited by Mcihi on Thu May 31, 2007 6:20 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Sachankara

Reconfigure your kernel and enable inotify under file systems. (Also, recompile your kernel and reboot)

----------

## Mcihi

that's the funny thing - i have enabled inotify in my kernel:

here is (part of) my /usr/src/linux/.config:

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep INOTIFY

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y
```

----------

## theotherjoe

Are you sure you are running the proper kernel  

where inotify was enabled?

----------

## menace

i had the same problem with hal-0.5.9-r1 (i am on ~amd64) , and downgrading to 0.5.7.1-r3 (which at this time is the current 'stable' release in portage) solved it.

----------

## Mcihi

 *theotherjoe wrote:*   

> Are you sure you are running the proper kernel  
> 
> where inotify was enabled?

 

yes

----------

## Mcihi

 *menace wrote:*   

> i had the same problem with hal-0.5.9-r1 (i am on ~amd64) , and downgrading to 0.5.7.1-r3 (which at this time is the current 'stable' release in portage) solved it.

 

thanx, that solved it...

----------

## widu

I did have the same problem:

```
hald --verbose=yes --daemon=no

...

*** [DIE] osspec.c:watch_fdi_files():349 : Unable to initialize inotify: Function not implemented 

```

I did some research on that, and I noticed that I had upgradet linux-headers without recompiling glibc. So a simple

```
emerge --oneshot glibc hal
```

 did solve the problem, and now hal-0.5.9-r1 works (on an amd64 system)

----------

## rada

perfect, thanks.

----------

